
Do I Eat Enough Protein? Most Don’t - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/do-i-eat-enough-protein-most-dont-6c9b5ccfefc
======
caymanjim
There doesn't seem to be nearly enough fat in this diet. Lean meat and low
carbs with no fat is not a great combination.

